

"I'd give up a year of my life for just half a day with my parents" - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704875604575280400596257236.html?mod=WSJ_LifeStyle_Lifestyle_5

======
count
That was pretty depressing.

Having had both parents, all four grandparents, and 6 of my 8 great
grandparents alive for the better part of my childhood, and then watching as 6
great grandparents and 2 grandparents passed away, I have to wonder if it's
easier for them to pass when you're very young.

Obviously there is quite a difference between grand* and direct parents, but
aren't children able to get over things more easily?

Then again - I can't imagine the additional life impact losing both parents as
a child would have.

Very depressing :(

~~~
shoover
I am uncomfortable with the reality that I will have to watch my parents and
three remaining grandparents pass (and the same on my wife's side), but
there's no way I'd give up the years we've had and the support they've given
and will give for having experienced it earlier. I'm so much more equipped to
deal with the sorrow now as an adult. As a kid, it just hurts and makes no
sense at all. As the study points out, if you lose them young, you're left to
wonder what might have been. If you lose them old, you know.

